# Alarm Snort/ Sneeze



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I think Mikey sneezes as a warning to the others. I have observed it several times when he spots a dog at a distance. He gets real attentive as he spots the dog, and will keep focused on it . Then he sneezes real good. 

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Body Language*

The snort/sneeze is the goats alarm sound.


----------

